# Surf/shore fishing around Avon? River rig?



## Thatpanda (May 22, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm here in North Carolina looking for some fishing spots around Avon. Can anyone direct me any good fishing areas I can drive too? Also I need to know what's sort of bait and rig setups I should use. I'm used to high low rigs with blood worms, shrimp etc, will this sort of setup work down here? I read through the river rig thread in the bible and I picked a few of them up, my question is how the hell do I tie this up? How do I attach it to my main line and where do I attach the weight? Total noob question I know but I really have no clue. Oh and I have no 4x4 capability so need an area I can park and go fish, I'm not a huge fan of peirs either.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

the rig has two loops tie your main line to the top the lower loop passes through the eye of your sinker then pass your sinker through the loop and snug up. its like a loop to loop connection allows quick removal of sinker. try it with fleas or cut bait right in the wash don't overcast. with no orv try the jettys in buxton, or behind the motels in buxton or there is a pull off on the road halfway from avon to buxton kinda hidden but it is ocean side. hike the the path and check the beach from there. also try any of the ramp pull offs to park at but it can be very crowded right at the ramp. check the local shops for where the hot bite is. hey you can also try and trade bait or a cold one for a ride in the back of a pick up. good luck


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

right beside the old frisco pier is easy access
js


----------



## Thatpanda (May 22, 2012)

Roger that cooper, should I tie a swivel in at the main line? It seems odd not using a swivel on a rig.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thatpanda said:


> Roger that cooper, should I tie a swivel in at the main line? It seems odd not using a swivel on a rig.


you'll catch more fish without one
js


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

js1172 said:


> you'll catch more fish without one
> js


Yup no swivel, one of the benefits of that rig is no hardware


----------



## K9100 (Sep 5, 2012)

Use the rig just the way it comes out of the package. Try fleas, bloodworms or cut bait and don't let it sit to long before moving it. JS1172 is right on about the old frisco pier. Good luck


----------



## Steve_VA (Jun 16, 2013)

I bought several river rigs a few weeks ago and was confused as well so you're not alone on this one. Once I had it explained to me, it all made sense. Can't wait to try them out in Corolla. Good luck and let us know how you do


----------



## Thatpanda (May 22, 2012)

Sounds good, I'll try it out maybe tonight or tomorrow. I used a Carolina rig today and hooked up to a bunch of sea mullet on shrimp. 

Tight lines


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Post up your results


----------



## Thatpanda (May 22, 2012)

Thanks for the help so far gentleman. Saturday I caught 6 small mullet on a Carolina rig, the last two days I've been skunked. I haven't been putting much effort though, only going out for about an hour each day. Bait used was shrimp, bloodworms, and fish bite bloodworms. Sunday and Monday I used the river rig with no success. I liked using the fish bites because they stay on the hook better, how effective are fish bites as bait? I know sand fleas work great for everything but I haven't been able to catch many recently and they don't stay on the hook too well. I'm not targeting any specific species I just want to catch fish. 

I usually do best fishing the incoming tides, does this still hold true for down here? I'm used to fishing the Chesapeake so I'm not sure what things are like down here. Is there a place to fish at Oregon inlet? Looks like it might be promising. And where is the frisco pier located? I'm having trouble finding the location. 

Thanks again for all the help


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Fishbites work good, I use a piece of blood worm with a piece of cut shrimp, caught some decent fish in the creeks two days ago.


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

Thatpanda said:


> And where is the frisco pier located? I'm having trouble finding the location.
> 
> Thanks again for all the help


At the southern border of Frisco, just before you hit the 55 MPH zone between Frisco and Hatteras village. Look for the small 'Pier For Sale' sign.


----------

